# Meno-Pause - Menstrual Pain Help?



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

I've always have had pretty severe menstrual cramping throughout my entire life, however now that I am entering meno pause it is gotten a lot worse. Not only am I having my *()%&*)! period every 15-21 days now, it also starts w/out warning to prepare and the cramps/pains actually begin after the bleeding [I used to have 24-36 hrs advance PMS + warning cramps to clear my schedule for a day or so until the worst was over]. 

Pain killers simply don't cut it anymore unless I take double/tripple the normal dose, and having my period every 3 weeks or more often simply is killing me, plus I don't like to overload on painkillers. I need some help dealing with the first 36 hrs, pain usually stops afterwards, as well as returning to a 28-30 day cycle if at all possible.

Any suggestions anybody? Strictly herbal or over the counter stuff - no medical insurance here... Thanks. Lmnde


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll give your thread a bump, because I am interested in what might be said, and I am about at this point too. What I hate is when the period stops but the cramps continue! Dang! There has to be a better way. I have pretty well stopped all prescribed medications, and 2 extra strength Tylenol will stop the pain for me. But something to regulate would be nice. I have black cohosh that I try to remember to take, but I am forgetful ...... so I'm really no help am I? lol 

Woodsmokeinherhair!


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

I am also having the same problems and would appreciate any advice on herbal support for it. I am only 39 so I hope this isn't going to last for 10 or 12 years, on the other hand I'm not too excited about having menopause so early either.


----------



## SeptemberWolf (Aug 23, 2006)

I hear you, ladies ... can you get hold of books by Susun Weed? She offers herbal suggestions. 

Also, try yoga. Seriously. Some of the positions may help the cramps - check out on web or with a yoga instructor if access to one is feasible. 

I also tried herbal tea made for menopause but couldn't stand the taste, so can't say if it works or not. If you have had children and did natural childbirth, maybe the breathing techniques would help. After my own experience (without cramps but with frequent heavy periods) I took 2 wks of progesterone and had a D&C because of being so anemic - had to do something quickly. This helped. 

I did try herbal supplements from local food co-op - natural phytoestrogens.


----------



## #1 DogMom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi there ladies, 
Though I'm not at this stage in my life I've been reading up on the subject so that I can start doing things now to prepare for this later on. According to several books that I've read....some by Susun Weed and some by Rosemary Gladstar. A few really good herbs for this are Cramp Bark (#1!!!), Red Raspberry Leaf, Chasteberry (aka: Vitex), and Red Clover. The cramp bark is supposed to really help with the painful cycle, and the excessive bleeding the best, but always remember that any of the "Red" herbs are always a womans best friend. You should be able to find any of these in your local health food store in any form......Tea, Tincture, or Capsules. There are no contraindications for any of these herbs being used for long periods of time. Actually, the longer you use them the better the effects. Please go ahead and check out the two Authors above. They have some very informative herbal books. I hope that this helps you out a little.......

Blessings


----------



## jazzy (Aug 17, 2006)

i make my own herbal blend tinctures and i really recommend a mix of vitex, red clover, angelica, hops flowers, daimiana, wild yam for menopause or PMS problems. i used to have to use it maybe 2-3 times a day for the flashes, sweats, nervous tingling crap that about drove me nuts. then my need slowly reduced and now its about 1-2 times a week and sometimes now i dont bother.

Imnde, it must be terrible having that type of cramping. if you want to go the herbal route there is a blend that i use called "SpasEase". i use it because i sometimes get esophogial spasms---damn painful, like a twisting turning charlie horse thing that used to last for hours. this is the only thing i have ever found that ends them right when it starts and before they get worse and torture me. i keep a bottle in my purse to have it always with me.

i dont see why something similar wouldnt work for you. it has betony, wild yam, corydalis root. i buy this at a local herb store called Taos Herb, and i believe they have a web site and can order online. (i dont work there and dont own the store). a 2oz bottle for about $15 lasts a couple of months. if you want to get into making your own herbals (which i recommend) you can buy the herbs and make your own down the road. i just havnt gotten around to making my own yet, tho i plan to.

they are extremely knowledgable and helpful, and maybe could make something more specific for you, but their SpasEase is pretty durn good. i think its worth a try. or maybe go to a local herb store and see what they offer. 

i stopped having those terrible cramps when i hit menopause, but i sure remember them.

im so sorry you are suffering.

i hope you find the right thing that works for you, its out there.

all the best,

jazzy


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all for responding. Jazzy & Dogmom - thank you very much for your suggestions, this is what I was looking for! I am going to google Taos herbs and the Spazease combo - but in case I can't find it - if you happen to have their website addy handy - would you pls post it?

I am not particularly impressed with our health store - they have soo many similar items, and the sales personnel is simply trying to get you out of the store with as much stuff [the more expensive the better - I understand they work on commissioned sales] as possible - so they are not trying to do what's best for you, but what's best for them. 

Can you or anybody also by chance recommend any reliable companies selling fresh or potent herbs online? I think a lot of the herbal stuff you can buy these days in the pharmacytical stores is so doctored up with fillers, it does not seem to work well at all.

Thanks!


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

Jazzy - are you in NM? The only Taosherb references I found online is this one - is this where you are buying from? http://www.taosherb.com 

Off topic question - I notice they sell herbs and herb bundles for "smudging". Can anybody pls explain to me what smudging is or does?


----------



## #1 DogMom (Jun 14, 2004)

I get my bulk herbs from www.mountainroseherbs.com 
In my opinion they're number one! :dance: 

Blessings


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

I've heard that using cloth pads helps reduce the cramping and heavy flow. I use progesterone cream from ovulation til I start my period and it has helped all my pms/pre-menopause symptoms. It takes a few months for it to kick in, though. The books by Dr. John Lee have helped me to understand what's going on with my body and I am really NOT losing my mind!
God Bless, Teri


----------



## jazzy (Aug 17, 2006)

hi Imnde,

yes, i live in Taos, NM and that is the correct web site. ive been to alot of herb stores, but i really like these guys, they really know their stuff and nobody pushes anything. been going there for about 12 years now.

smudging or smudge sticks are usually sage or sweet grass, its burned for different reasons, some cause they like the smell and it clears the air, some cause they say its native american ceremonial tradition, some cause they think it chases away evil spirits. 

i use mountianroseherbs also, but i use www.herbalcom.com a great deal too, prices are real good and shipping is fast.

if you decide to try the spasease, i hope it works as good for you as it does for me. its bitter so you might want to put it in water or tea and chug it.  

take care

jazzy


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

HI jAZZY + DOGMOM - thank you both for sharing your herbal order sources - I ordered the Spas-Ease as well as another 2 mixes from taoherbs, and will let you all know how I am doing with these after the next go around (.

I really like the mountain rose website - goodness gracious - I spend hours yesterday browsing. I think I will give them a try as well - the website is really well laid out and educational as well - it's just fun to go look and learn. I have been playing with the idea of making some of my own mixes and body care products as well, I am so tired of artificial this and artificial that - I think that has a lot to do with my allergies and my tiredness as well - so I think I will order my raw supplies from both of those - thank you both for sharing! Lmnde.


----------



## BeckyW (Mar 11, 2003)

Muscle cramps are generally due to chromium deficiency. Here's the quick and easy way we solve this for our teenage and college daughters - it's a sports drink that contains chromate (niacin-bound chromium). Ideally, a glass a day beginning the week before their periods and then during most of their period. My youngest drinks a glass a day because she likes it and is a ballerina. The sports drink is Reliv Innergize. We buy it on ebay - just watch the expiration dates. (You can also buy it from Reliv - their 800 number is on their website). One can is 28 servings (it's a powder that you mix in water). Depending on how you use it, it will last either one month or two. We like lemon flavor although it also comes in orange (more like tangerine flavor) and a fruit punch (we've never tried that one). 
BW


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

Update - Jazzy above had recommended a product called "SpasEase" from Taos Herbs. I have ordered both it, as well as a product named FemTone to help regulate menstrual issues/side effects and ladies - let me tell you - they DO work!

Before when I had my period I would rate my pain and effectiveness factor for the first 2-3 days of the cycle a 10-8 out of a ten rating and I needed a lot of pain killers and bedrest w. heat pads for days 1+2. I have been taking the SpasEase for muscle cramps as well throughout this past month, and added a dropper of the Femtone during ovulation once a day or less and during the last 2-3 days before my period started. My period was exactly 28 days from the last one [lately I averaged 3, sometimes 4 cycles within a 2 month period] - and while I have not been painfree - I'd rate it a low 2 - with no painkillers and no heatpads + resting needed. It has been positively exhilarating [can't say I am having fun - but it is wonderful in comparison to what has been normal for me the last 2 years or so].

Anybody who responded above about experiencing similar side effects - this is a product that I plan to continue using and feel comfortable recommending. Opposed to some herbal things which cost a lot and tended to make me feel "weird" or did nothing for me at all - this really works for me.

A word in regards to SpasEase - I have had times of severe muscle cramping all over my body since my adolesence, and had extensive testing done back when I had health insurance - with no mineral or vitamin deficiencies found then - I have tried a lot of vitamin combinations since then, some have helped some, most did not - and especially not when I am in a particular cycle of cramping - SpasEase does - within minutes.

The first time I used it, I heated up a cup of water in the microwave to make a quick cup of herbal tea which helps to relax me some [but always took waaay too long to work] - and decided to drop a dropper of SpasEase in instead - within 2-3 minutes of finishing the tea the spasms stopped, and while I usually have repeat cramps afterwards throughout the day - not with SpasEase. 

I do not take it daily - only when needed, as a side effect it makes you somewhat relaxed and wanting to lay down and snooze or read - which I don't have much time for in the middle of the day - but it is wonderful when you are a poor sleeper and keep waking up at night and can't go back to sleep afterwards - I have many nights like this - and when I take SpasEase at night - I do sleep like a baby and feel well rested in the morning. You need to be careful with the dosing - if you don't want to sleep all day long - but if you are in need of rest and can afford it - it helps wonderfully. Another thing - when you wake up from a nap or in the morning - it leaves you feeling soft and pliable [sounds funny I know - and still very relaxed but not tired or sleepy] - naps or 6+hrs sleeps usually leave me feeling headachey and grouchy.

All over - both tinctures have made positive changes in my day - and I am reordering so I have some stocked up as well. I feel comfy recommending both - and Taos Herbs has bunches of other herbal tinctures for other needs as well - the webaddress is in one of my previous posts above, and I will be back to shop there again [and no - I am not getting paid for saying this - just wanted to share my positive experience with others in need of easier cycles and restful sleep periods.]

Lmnde


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Thankfully, 'this too will pass'!

I had really awful cramps all my life, from 13 yrs old til just 2 years ago. Should have tried the herbal route. Heating pad and about 1200 ml of ibuprophen every 3 hrs was all that would take the edge off. 

Had such erratic periods when going thru menopause. I think this is normal for a lot of gals. Black cohash did nothing for me. Hot tea & advil & heating pad.

Patty


----------



## PTNTEXAS (Mar 15, 2006)

Almost two years ago I bought some Maca powder, to help the libido and some peri menepause problems and it really worked but the taste is so bad and problem had stoped I put it away. Two months ago my period lasted about ten days so pulled it back out and started putting it in the empty capsules from the health food store and it has worked great. I would really recomend it. Paula


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

I have always struggled with dysmenorrhea and it is not something easily understood by many doctors nor simply treated. I have tried many birth control pills just to regulate the cycles. Often I could bleed throughout the month or have two periods in one month. Even on the pill. I finally found a pill that seems to be helping me and it is OK to take continuously so you do not EVER have a period. It's Seasonale or Qausense (generic). It did take a while for my body to stop break-through bleeding but it has helped a lot. The trouble is though, I'm wondering if it hasn't contributed somewhat to my other health issues as it is a hormonal product and that may be playing a part in this...


----------

